# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Which types of settlements have you lived in for over 1 year?

## Tomenable

Non-European places of residence also count in this poll.

Vote only if you've lived for at least 12+ months in a settlement of a given type:

*Rural areas, villages (40-50% of world's population):*


House in the middle of nowhere
Village below 200 inhabitants
Village 200 - 500 inhabitants
Village or Town 500 - 2,000


*Towns under 100,000 (15-25% of world's population):*


Town or Village 2,000 - 5,000
Town 5,000 - 10,000
Town 10,000 - 25,000
Town 25,000 - 50,000
Town or City 50,000 - 100,000


*Cities over 100,000 (30-40% of world's population):*


City 100,000 - 500,000 *(8-11%)*
City 500,000 - 1 million *(4-5%)*
City 1 million - 2.5 million *(5-7%)*
City 2.5 million - 5 million *(4-5%)*
City 5 million - 10 million *(3-4%)*
Megacity over 10 million *(6-8%)*

----------


## Angela

There's overlap. My "village" (not just the incorporated village) but unincorporated adjacent areas all in the same postal code and school system, where I've lived for a few decades, has between 7-8,000 people. It's part of (there's no "break" of open space or land) and contiguous with my administrative "town" of 225,000 people, in a "county" (again no "break" of open land) of 1.4 million, then part of an Island of 7-8 million more, and a city of millions upon millions, so it would be very misleading. 

It's a very suburban neighborhood, lawns and trees and shrubs, only one relatively small school system, i.e. only a couple of hundred kids in the graduating high school class, although there's also a Catholic school, it's own shopping area as well as access to other shopping near by, and I know a LOT of the people who live here. It really does feel like a small town, with all the pluses and minuses. 

I've also lived in a small Italian rural village of 500 people, a small, quintessential American town of 70,000, and New York City (9 million and counting).

A Long Island town:


New York City neighborhood where I lived:











My American small town:

----------


## Turpial

I had the opportunity to live in a small city of more or less 500,000 inhabitants, and in another city of more than 3,000,000 inhabitants. I prefer the first option, but certainly, I always wanted to have the opportunity to live in a house in the middle of nowhere, but a beautiful place.

----------

